# What size truck is best ?



## Going Commercial (Oct 15, 2008)

What do you guys recommend for plowing? I have done landscaping & lawn care for some time and I run a 2005 Chevy 2500 HD now. I have never plowed using my own trucks. I have plowed part-time for another local guy who does residential drives using 1/2 ton pick-ups and suvs. His trucks take alot of abuse and should not be used in my opinion for the amount they are used. (2 trucks for 140 driveways) I want to plow for myself now and I will need to get another truck. I will be plowing for my commercial and residential lawncare property's. Is my 2500 HD enough truck or should I step up to a 3500 pick-up or a 1 ton dump. So far I do not have to salt and I currently have a 12000gvw dump trailer. Also what size plow for the truck you suggest. Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nothing wrong with that truck. Go with the Boss v plow or Sno-way both good plows. Good to see another Buffalo boy on here!


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

If you think you will have a need in the future for a dump, then go for it now. A 9.2 BOSS V should be perfect for your commercial and residential needs.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Your 3/4 ton is going to walk right into commercial plowing, sit down, through it's feet up on the coffee table, and turn on the t.v. to Sunday night football! If it's a diesel, it's gonna crack open a beer too!



No need to go buy a new truck, unless you need a 1 ton dually for your landscape biz. I will get attacked by a bunch of piranha's here, but I wouldn't go bigger than a 8.2v or a 8' straight blade with wings on that truck.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

I agree with ducatirider, you have the truck just don't kill it with too much plow ! I know you guys love your Boss plows down there but Western is just as good !! cheers , GO BILLS !!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Plow with the truck you have and go NO smaller then an 8 1/2' blade. I prefer a V to a straight blade.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

i like fisher 8.5 strat bkades but if your buying a v get a boss with a trip spring


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

personally I would go with an 8' Straight with wings. Super fast in open areas and light on the truck. Go no larger than a 8.2V or 8.6 V. After that Its just a bit big (yada yada yada I have a 9.2 yup I do sometimes its not the right blade for situations)


----------



## Going Commercial (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks guys for the input. I am going to need a second truck if things go my way. Grandview from Lancaster can I get in touch with you by the phone # in your profile. I would like to get some advice from you since your in the area. I am located in the Boston/Colden area and all my work is in the Southtowns. No competion here between us.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I plow with a 2500hd gmc...never have had any problems with it!:waving:


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have an 8'6" fisher ez v on my 2500HD and it works well for most things. some times I wish I had a larger blade and some times I wish I had a smaller blade. There is no one blade fits all


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

F-350 Regular Cab 1 Ton, 8' Plow.


----------



## SnowWolff (Oct 22, 2008)

Going Commercial;609302 said:


> What do you guys recommend for plowing? I have done landscaping & lawn care for some time and I run a 2005 Chevy 2500 HD now. I have never plowed using my own trucks. I have plowed part-time for another local guy who does residential drives using 1/2 ton pick-ups and suvs. His trucks take alot of abuse and should not be used in my opinion for the amount they are used. (2 trucks for 140 driveways) I want to plow for myself now and I will need to get another truck. I will be plowing for my commercial and residential lawncare property's. Is my 2500 HD enough truck or should I step up to a 3500 pick-up or a 1 ton dump. So far I do not have to salt and I currently have a 12000gvw dump trailer. Also what size plow for the truck you suggest. Thanks


Hello, I have just listed 2 International heavy duty Cummings diesel plow trucks today on this site. 
These are professional heavy duty trucks with low documented miles and service records. 
They are a lot of truck for the money, will cost you about the same as any of the trucks you have mentioned but will far outlast any those small toy plow trucks.
Thanks and good luck!!


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

Greenscape4u.co;609433 said:


> I agree with ducatirider, you have the truck just don't kill it with too much plow ! I know you guys love your Boss plows down there but Western is just as good !! cheers , GO BILLS !!


+1 for Western and the Bills!!


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

is this our year VBR ?? LETZ GO BUFFALO !!


----------

